# Any of you ride modern bikes?



## Pauliemon (Aug 31, 2019)

I never had many bikes as a kid. Where I live(d) we walked most places. Everything we needed was close, grocery store, movie theater, school, etc all within walking distance. Plus bikes got ripped off here. I remember finding my locked Schwinn seatless! 

I got into vintage bikes when I was at a mountain bike race. I saw a American Flyer boardtracker. Bam set the hook! The builder had even airbrushed rust on it. 

I raced motocross and needed a fun training tool. A mountain bike fit the bill. Bicycles took over my life and I never looked back. I still love moto, I'm just to old to race it now. Now some freaks will ride a moto bike when they're 68 and that's fine. I see em creeping around the track. Creeping ain't fun. Smashing berms, grabbing air and going warp speeds on rough ground that's fun. I can't do that anymore. 

Bike racing was my life. I had a wheel building business and worked as a mechanic at a couple of shops. Later I was hired by Ventana Mountain Bikes as a frame builder. Best job I ever had. They paid me to make cool stuff all day long. They also told me I could make anything I want for myself and I did.



Ventana El Toro. Ventana was the first company to make a production single speed mountain bike.


Ventana El Rey


Ventana El Comandante


Ventana El Martillo CX


Giant Defy SLR


Blue Collar Nigel

Just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Sven (Sep 1, 2019)

I ride my brother in law's Diamondback that zI am storing at my house.. Nice bike,  light and  I do like the Shimano "rapidfire: indexed shifting.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2019)

2014 Specialized AWOL for long rides and the occasional commute to work.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 1, 2019)

I have an 80's Schwinn aluminum bike- my go - to bike. Thought tire was low I front and found this So had to bust out. Old school.


----------



## Chuck S (Sep 1, 2019)

My new Raleigh Preston. 97 miles on it so far


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 9, 2019)

Chuck S said:


> View attachment 1056579My new Raleigh Preston. 97 miles on it so far



That's a cool bike. Love the color, style, look. You'll be waiting a while for that saddle to break in. May I suggest WTB saddles if it becomes intolerable. Many styles, most very affordable. 20 miles on a 43lb single speed, you're a stud!


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 9, 2019)

Sven said:


> I ride my brother in law's Diamondback that zI am storing at my house.. Nice bike,  light and  I do like the Shimano "rapidfire: indexed shifting.
> View attachment 1056312



Man! When Rapidfire came out we couldn't get our hands on it quick enough. Now modern high end bike are 12 speed with electronic shifting. The only cables are 2 brake cables. Who knows by now maybe brakes are electronic too. Think I'll skip those.


----------



## Chuck S (Sep 9, 2019)

Pauliemon said:


> That's a cool bike. Love the color, style, look. You'll be waiting a while for that saddle to break in. May I suggest WTB saddles if it becomes intolerable. Many styles, most very affordable. 20 miles on a 43lb single speed, you're a stud!



it is actually a mere 35 lbs, it really rolls along pretty easily. Took it for a 24 mile ride last week. After a total of 110 miles the seat is still hard as a rock, but not really uncomfortable. From what I have read it takes 300 to 400 miles to break in that type of seat. I am going for that. I did change out the grips for a pair of Ergon GC1 Biokork grips. Big improvement. It is a fun bike.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 9, 2019)

2016 Trek FX 7.4




I just sold this 2015 Focus Raven carbon MTB today. I decided I'm too old and brittle (and my cardiologist said don't ride MTB).


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 9, 2019)

I test rode a leftover 2017 Masi Strada Vita Due last spring. I really liked it. But I always give some time to cool off before a big purchase. I never ended up going back for it. My newest at that time was a 1955.


----------



## s1b (Sep 9, 2019)

SE Om Flyer


----------



## Rollo (Sep 9, 2019)

... This '98 Dyno Deuce with a Nexus 4 speed is my daily rider ...


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 9, 2019)

decotriumph said:


> 2016 Trek FX 7.4
> View attachment 1060711
> 
> I just sold this 2015 Focus Raven carbon MTB today. I decided I'm too old and brittle (and my cardiologist said don't ride MTB).
> View attachment 1060712







I had the same problem. 40 years of motorcycle and bicycle racing has taken it's toll. But a resent arm injury was the final blow. Had to sell my last mtn bike. That and those turns seem to come up awful fast now. Just roadies and classics now.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 9, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> I test rode a leftover 2017 Masi Strada Vita Due last spring. I really liked it. But I always give some time to cool off before a big purchase. I never ended up going back for it. My newest at that time was a 1955.
> View attachment 1060721



I almost pulled the trigger on a Masi gravel bike. Like you I gave it some cool down time and it disappeared. I think it was the 1984 (not sure) Olympics. The US team had $10,000 Huffys. Huffy paid for someone else to designed it. Anyway the Russians bought over the counter Masi frames and took us to school. Just goes to show you "it ain't the bike, it's the motor".


----------



## dave429 (Sep 9, 2019)

My Kona Sutra touring machine


----------



## Iverider (Sep 9, 2019)

My modern stable includes:
2000-something A.N.T. Truss Bridge roadster









1982 Trek 757




2014 Spot Brand Honey Badger




1985 Miyata 610 which is the bike I ride most.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 9, 2019)

dave429 said:


> My Kona Sutra touring machine
> 
> View attachment 1060801
> 
> View attachment 1060802



Serious long haul baby!!!


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 9, 2019)

Iverider said:


> My modern stable includes:
> 2000-something A.N.T. Truss Bridge roadster
> View attachment 1060795
> View attachment 1060823
> ...



Why we ride.


----------



## dave429 (Sep 9, 2019)

Pauliemon said:


> Serious long haul baby!!!



We did a week long trip when these pictures were taken. Camped every night. Loved being out on the open road.


----------



## fattyre (Sep 10, 2019)

All the time!


----------



## Tomato John (Sep 10, 2019)

2015 breezer belt drive


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 10, 2019)

s1b said:


> SE Om Flyer View attachment 1060724



Classic!


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 10, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> View attachment 1060906
> 
> 2015 breezer belt drive



Gotta love Joe's stuff. I had a Breezer Lightening, still one of my favorites.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 10, 2019)

Ouch! Didn't see that rock.


----------



## Tomato John (Sep 10, 2019)

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1061338
> 
> Ouch! Didn't see that rock.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 10, 2019)

Yup, I’m one of those weirdos.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 11, 2019)

Greg M said:


> Yup, I’m one of those weirdos.
> 
> View attachment 1061472



You meet the nicest (and different) on recumbents. A bullet shaped recumbent hit 89.59 mph on a flat highway,...unassisted. Don't think I can draft that on my upright bike.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 11, 2019)

Pauliemon said:


> You meet the nicest (and different) on recumbents. A bullet shaped recumbent hit 89.59 mph on a flat highway,...unassisted. Don't think I can draft that on my upright bike.




Yup, the World Human Power Speed Challenge is on at Battle Mountain right now, with a new women’s record set yesterday.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 16, 2019)

well of course.   

I have this 'modern' bike that I ride occasionally.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 16, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> well of course.
> 
> I have this 'modern' bike that I ride occasionally.
> 
> View attachment 1064330



Beauty is timeless isn't it?


----------



## Greg M (Sep 16, 2019)

No, no that’s spelled Moderne...


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 16, 2019)

well, to be completely honest, the 1963 isn't my most modern bike, that would be my 1978 Huffy that I bought at Mervyn's in Cypress California, after I got out of high school.

My most modern bike is the one I have owned the longest.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 18, 2019)

None of my bikes are into quinoa and kale.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 20, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> None of my bikes are into quinoa and kale.



All my modern bikes are fast. They fly right by quinoa and kale to a cheeseburger.


----------



## 99 bikes (Sep 20, 2019)

My winter/sand/backcountry ride.


----------



## 99 bikes (Sep 20, 2019)

And my everyday/downcountry/race ride. 1x11 with dropper, 29" wheels, 130mm travel up front. It's a go'er.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 20, 2019)

99 bikes said:


> View attachment 1066445
> 
> My winter/sand/backcountry ride.



Fat Bikes! The ultimate fun machine.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 20, 2019)

I like riding the new style bicycles.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 20, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1066455
> 
> View attachment 1066456
> 
> ...



Sorry I have wipe the drool off those pics. That is some sweet looking singletrack.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 20, 2019)

Pauliemon said:


> All my modern bikes are fast. They fly right by quinoa and kale to a cheeseburger.




Places with cheeseburgers can clog the arterials...


----------



## NoControl (Sep 20, 2019)

My Surly Troll.


----------



## Bikebones (Sep 20, 2019)

I ride my voodoo single speed ...nicest ride.....ever..of the hundreds of bikes I've ridden over the years....kb.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 21, 2019)

My favorite go-to.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Sep 21, 2019)

I have a 2017 Huffy Panama Jack edition that I (sometimes) ride. But for the most part, I favor my 1960's bikes.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 21, 2019)

My modern rides:

2016 Yeti SB5c
2017 specialized Roubaix comp
2018 Nine RLT
2014 Cannondale F29 Alloy4

My kids and wife each have a similar stable. Yes we have bike issues.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 21, 2019)

first nice road bike I bought in 1984. Centurion comp TA with Shimano 600.  $465.00, big money! changed the bars and took the front derailleur off a few years back. I bet I have well over 10,000 miles on this bike.  this was my only long distance bike for the first 12 years I had it. 2nd pic is when it was new.  did 54 miles per hour on it once  fastest I have ever gone on a bike.








this is my 1996 Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo. named after a trail up in Marin County somewhere.. put 900 miles on it the first summer I bought it and lost 40 pounds.... don't worry, I found them since then. haven't done any off road rides in a couple years.  added taller old man handlebars last year.





this is a 2001 LeMond Maillot Jaune (Yellow Jersey)  19 lbs, Dura Ace, Reynolds 853 frame. bought new in 1992 when I was 42. wish I had this bike when I was 22, I bet I cold have cut an hour off my century time. sold it for $1500.00 a few years ago and bought it back for $300.00 with an extra set of fat guy wheels that the new owner bought for it. I put the aero wheels back on... 24 bladed spokes on the rear and and 20 bladed spokes up front. looking into putting "mustache bars" on it as I am no longer a "on the drops" guy. I don't ride this one much. these are the only 3 bikes I bought new.  been riding since I was 5 and never stopped.


----------



## Speed King (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 22, 2019)

^^^haha! guess my mountain bike is officially "vintage"


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 27, 2019)

Felts......I like my Felts as well. I have my 1903 which I run 24” Felt wheels with a nexus 2-speed, and black Basman Project 346 tires. Rides like a dream. My El Guapo, and my MP.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 28, 2019)

Canuck said:


> My modern rides:
> 
> 2016 Yeti SB5c
> 2017 specialized Roubaix comp
> ...



I wanna ride your RLT,...


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 28, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> first nice road bike I bought in 1984. Centurion comp TA with Shimano 600.  $465.00, big money! changed the bars and took the front derailleur off a few years back. I bet I have well over 10,000 miles on this bike.  this was my only long distance bike for the first 12 years I had it. 2nd pic is when it was new.  did 54 miles per hour on it once  fastest I have ever gone on a bike.
> View attachment 1067185
> 
> View attachment 1067187
> ...



54 mph, yikes!!! I live down the road from Marin.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 28, 2019)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1067391
> 
> View attachment 1067396



Not just TI, it's a MOOTS! I'm thinking about a YBB for my next gravel.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 28, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> Felts......I like my Felts as well. I have my 1903 which I run 24” Felt wheels with a nexus 2-speed, and black Basman Project 346 tires. Rides like a dream. My El Guapo, and my MP.View attachment 1070398
> 
> View attachment 1070399
> 
> View attachment 1070400



Nice rollers! I used to work at a shop and Jim Felt lived down the road. And yes we sold Felt.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 28, 2019)

No bueno!


Not my chain,...


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 28, 2019)

I don't really ride the old stuff. The orange bike is probably my best concoction ever. It was a mid oughts Soul Cycles Titan long travel hard tail dual slalom frame that I turned into a commuter. It rides so sweet.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 28, 2019)

Pauliemon said:


> I wanna ride your RLT,...





The RLT is currently waiting on a set of carbon hoops from Nobl built up with a set of Industry Nine hubs. It’s a real fun ride and a do it all kind of bike. Probably my favourite of my modern bikes to ride at the moment. A set of 40+ mm tires on it and it will go anywhere.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 29, 2019)

major confession ...yes!  sometimes a 67 Collegiate.... 66 Traveler....


----------

